# Help finding a good Club please (SW London!!!!)



## mansoor999 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and am in need of some help finding a club.

I've trained in Martial Arts for a few years and am looking for a specific type of Club in the following or surrounding areas.

I live in New Malden (SW London near Kingston).

I am desperate to train anywhere that does MMA or BJJ. I know of places but they are at least 45 mins away like London Shootfighters (I found them great) but i'm looking for something closer.

Does anyone know anywhere more local - Wimbledon, Tooting, Epsom etc that preferably train on a Monday night?

If so, please let me know. I am dying to get back into the training. :fight:

Long Live MMA!!! :clap:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

There is this one in epsom mate

Extreme Taekwondo

Epsom College Sports Centre,

Longdown Lane South,

Epsom, Surrey. KT17 4JQ

Tel : 07941123648

might be worth giving them a bell to see if they fo mma classes or no anywhere that does

or these

http://www.gumtree.com/london/80/14224680.html


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.kingston.ac.uk/jiu-jitsu/

Kingston uni have a jiu jitsu club, the instructor trains (or did train) at shootfighters. His number is in the link, migh be worth contacting him to see if he knows of any other local places to train. I think people not involved with the uni can train there too. Worth a look.

I think there is a reasonable kickboxing class at arena as well. One of my friends trained there while he was at uni, not sure if it's still on though.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Scorpions Thai Boxing Club 020 8974 2527

159 Jasmin Rd Epsom, Surrey KT199DX

Could combine it with this, worth a ring..


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Last one! www.sleepingstorm.com also in epsom, they do bjj, thai, eskrima, boxing (and others) all in the same place.


----------



## mansoor999 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys. its funny cos i found most of them but i didn't think any did put mma. They seemed a little more specialised like Muay Thai and Pure Jui Jitsu.

Heres a question. Whats the difference between BJJ and normal JJ? If there isn't much in it, then i may try out the Kingston Uni club.

The Gumtree was looks good except i need to train on a monday as its my only free night


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

They are quite different styles, JJ mostly standup work. It's not shit, I'm starting it myself soon, but you don't do live sparring unlike in BJJ, cause the techniques in JJ are mostly deadly


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

mansoor999 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. its funny cos i found most of them but i didn't think any did put mma. They seemed a little more specialised like Muay Thai and Pure Jui Jitsu.
> 
> Heres a question. Whats the difference between BJJ and normal JJ? If there isn't much in it, then i may try out the Kingston Uni club.
> 
> The Gumtree was looks good except i need to train on a monday as its my only free night


I did a session at the kingston uni club when I lived there and they did spar grappling, but they also do stand up striking techniques as well. It's a bit of a mixture of things. I think they like to try and make it applicable to real life self defence situations as well, while I was there we did a scenario of being atacked with a bottle. It was quite interesting, but what put me off was that I really just wanted to fight not learn any 'real world' self defence.

Not knocking it, just was very like the traditional martial arts classes I took for sport kickboxing. Whereas when I trained thai and mma (mma as in we trained thai for standup and worked on bjj style ground with takedowns to close distance) it was more like a football training session(if I'm making any sense!)

Regardless I think the first class is free so go and see what you reckon, I think they have or did have some very good ground fighters there and the instructor is good.


----------



## mansoor999 (Oct 12, 2007)

Interesting!!

I'll check out the Kingston uni club at some point.

I've worked it out and most of the clubs are 15-20 minutes away from me. London Shootfighters are 30-35 mins away. May just stick to them as i think they are quality even though i remember nearly yacking in the bucket in my first session due to the intensity.

I love BJJ but the only problem i have with it is that most of the clubs i've seen are gi training and i prefer no-gi.

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## mansoor999 (Oct 12, 2007)

Heres an update for everyones reference on what my thoughts were on different clubs.

I've been doing the circuit recently on different clubs in my area looking for the right one.

BJJ in Epsom with Sleeping Storm - Good atmosphere and fairly tough session but found that i did not get the techniques cleanly and there wasn't enough help around to make sure you get it right. (5/10)

Jackapong Muay Thai - Smallish class, all equipment provided and session was good. Very little sparring but concentrated on technique which was nice. Good bunch of guys (7/10)

London Shootfighters - Small class, real attention to detail and plenty of time to practise sparring. Was battered and bruised but loved it (10/10)

Holistic Fitness MMA Wimbledon - 5 students and 2 instructors. Nice session with lots of attention to technique. Little bit of sparring at the end. Biggest issue was that it was a 1hr 15min session. No time to warm up, cool down and spar to the extent that you're satisfied. Timeis the only thing that let it down. (6/10)

Need to do a no-gi Carlson Gracie session in Hammersmith still and am looking forward to it.

Till then, i think i'm going to split the sessions between London Shootfighters and Jackapong so i work on standup and ground fighting.

Lovely Jubbly - its good to be back in the fight world!!!!!!


----------

